# Trust webcam drivers



## adam777 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have lost my webcam installation disc and when i go on Trust.com to DL the correct drivers for my webcam and head phones after its installed i get a error message, Sorry, you have no video capture hardware.
Is this beacause i have DL the wrong thing?
If so what should i be downloading?

Thanks Adam


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Adam
You'd need to tell us the name & model of your webcam & headphones set, for us to help you find drivers for it!

Did you follow the instructions exactly,when installing the drivers you downloaded?
A lot of USB peripherals need you to install the drivers and software before you actually plug in the hardware.
If thats what you did wrong, uninstall all of the drivers and software for your webcam from Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel, restart your PC and start again.


----------

